# Do you guys think this will hold?



## am3ience (Jul 21, 2014)

I have a fluval spec V on top of a cabinet drawer, and at first I thought it was going to be fine, but my dad thinks it's bowing a bit. I can't see it, but it's making me a bit paranoid. What do you guys think?


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

If it'd pressed wood I'd
Be
Concerned. Put a board across and make sure it covers over all edges 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

Try open the top drawer and if harder to open then trouble . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## am3ience (Jul 21, 2014)

not sure how to check if it's pressed wood, but I was able to open the top drawer no problem.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

It looks like pressed wood. Only issue I see is the top board is inside the side boards vs being on top of the side board. This means all the weight will be on the screws. Add another piece of plywood to the top making sure it fully covers the top. This will transfer the weight to the side pieces of wood not the screws


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

The fluval spec v is going to be about 50lbs filled, especially w rocks etc. Really depends on the condition of your cabinet, but if you put a piece of wood that spans the top of the shelf so that weight is transferred to the sides of the cabinet, you will be safer.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

jbyoung00008 said:


> It looks like pressed wood. Only issue I see is the top board is inside the side boards vs being on top of the side board. This means all the weight will be on the screws. Add another piece of plywood to the top making sure it fully covers the top. This will transfer the weight to the side pieces of wood not the screws


I agree cover the entire top of the dresser with a piece plywood to ensure it being stable, and then you will be good to go. A tank full of water on the floor is not pretty. :lol:


----------



## am3ience (Jul 21, 2014)

thanks for the help guys! i'm going to run to Rona and get a piece of plywood


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

See if you can ask for a plywood discard piece that's the right size, otherwise they usually come in 4x4 or 4x8 pieces. Or try the shelving section and get them to cut something that's the right width to the right length.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Home Depot caries 2ft by 4 ft plywood
or if you have money to spare they sell laminated pine shelving boards up to 24" wide


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

FWIW: Be sure to drain the tank completely BEFORE moving or shifting it in any way to place the new piece of wood underneath. Siphon the cycled water into buckets and then put it back into the empty tank once you have re-positioned it with the new plank between it and the dresser's surface.


----------



## ackphft (Nov 28, 2017)

Hi all,
Sorry to dreg this up but I didn't think it was worth a fresh thread.
I'm new to the hobby, hoping to try a planted tank, and I'm almost set for a DSM, but before starting I want to see if I should spend the $150 on a random stand or try this out. I have a 9G Fluval Flex and it is on this Ikea shelf that's held everything from stereos to 10+ textbooks. The posts are metal, so I figured keeping the tank over top of one end would be better. Let me know your thoughts!


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

A few of things:

1. Allow about 8 lbs per gallon of water for weight (e.g. a 30-gallon aquarium would weigh 240 lbs. with just the water - before gravel, sand, equipment, ornaments and fish). You are looking at 72+ lbs. for your smaller tank.

2. If the table specs are available, check to see what is the maximum weight which it will support.

3. If you decide to go ahead with this stand, I would install a centre support (vertical plank/posts) from the top of the lower shelf to the bottom of the upper shelf; I would also CENTRE the tank on the shelf (NOT to one side as in the photos).

Hope this info helps.

P.S. And no apology is necessary for returning to an older thread if the information contained within is currently relevant.


----------



## ackphft (Nov 28, 2017)

That's a good rule of thumb for estimating weight, thank you!  I'll look into the specs more...


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

Oops. My mistake with the math:


8 lbs x 9 gallons = 72 lbs (not the 50-60 that I had suggested earlier) - plus the additional items' weight.


----------

